# BIG PROBLEM MECHANIC IS A RETARD!!



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

my mechanic is a freakin idiot. so he changed my timing belt and pump and all that fun stuff. then he started it and it didn't start but it was cranking. he showed me. so then IM checkiing sparkplugs and they are flodded. then he takes out the cover to check the belt, it wasnt aligned with the cams he didnt even know where the lines were on the cams. oh so retarded. so now im worried he ruined my engine, hes fixing it today, but i told the owner to stop him, so the owner is calliing his uncle a good mechanic. but if he lined up everything wrong is there a good chance he messed up my engine and should be looking for another one? or is this fixable?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

chillow said:


> my mechanic is a freakin idiot. so he changed my timing belt and pump and all that fun stuff. then he started it and it didn't start but it was cranking. he showed me. so then IM checkiing sparkplugs and they are flodded. then he takes out the cover to check the belt, it wasnt aligned with the cams he didnt even know where the lines were on the cams. oh so retarded. so now im worried he ruined my engine, hes fixing it today, but i told the owner to stop him, so the owner is calliing his uncle a good mechanic. but if he lined up everything wrong is there a good chance he messed up my engine and should be looking for another one? or is this fixable?


If it did bend the valves ,and yes there is a VERY good chance of that ,then its on him to fix it.So let HIM start looking for an engine,not you! WE used to pull the heads off and rework them instead of an engine swapv but that was 12 years ago .Maybe you , I mean he, will get lucky and it wasnt to far out of time and the valves are ok...lets hope!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If he wants to take the time to line up the cam lines again, have him do a compression test after that. Bent valves will show up as a huge loss of compression. IIRC, on my engine I got 150 psi across the board at 5500 feet of altitude. If you don't get that, he owes you an engine. If it was me , I'd go one step further and made sure he never touched anybody elses car again.......


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

yea this was the prolam i was talking to u about yesterday, im so angry right now i even told him if u do have questions or the manual u have isint enough go on z31 and check out the repair on timing belt. i really wish i did it myself now, didnt have the time though should have made time. well anyways when he tried to start it it sounded like there was no spark or like it did not want to start at all. oh and he didnt take out all the spark plugs when changing the timing belt he only took out the first one. i dont know if that changes anything. im so angry right now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah there are very specific instructions for how the T-belt must be done on the VG30, there are certain things that must be done that normally don't come up on other vehicles. 

I'd talk to a lawyer, get your options lined up in case this guy fails to come through. 

In the meantime, get your car back from him. No reason at all for him to hang on to it while he's looking for an engine. Tell him you'll bring it back for the install when the new engine is ready to be dropped in. It's worth the extra money spent on a tow to have the peace of mind that your car is safe in your own garage, instead of in this guys lot. If he doesn't want to do it like that, consult the lawyer on this subject as well.


----------

